
Top 5 Reasons Why You Should Invest in Customer Support for Your New Business - vsloo
http://blog.reamaze.com/2016/05/17/top-5-reasons-why-you-should-invest-in-customer-support-for-your-new-business/
======
hw
"Because your brand starts from day 1 and customer service is part of your
brand."

Preach

